# Constipated foal



## Morgan Ross (Apr 7, 2020)

My mini mare foaled sometime this morning. The filly is up and about, nursing and seems healthy aside from straining to poop! 
I know people suggest enemas, is there a certain one? The stores near me are closed currently, is there something else I can do for the filly until morning? 
Our vet is over 2 hours away and extremely busy so it's unlikely she can come out tonight.


----------



## chandab (Apr 7, 2020)

Are any of your grocery stores or Walmarts open? Get a Fleet brand infant enema generic would probably work too, but I usually see recommendations for Fleet brand), and use it carefully.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 9, 2020)

Just saw your post....Wish I'd seen it earlier....Did your foal finally poop??? 
Chanda already gave you some good advice....Hope you found an enema. Once you have the applicator, save it! One of our vets years ago recommended a mixture of 50% mineral oil, 50% warm water, and a DROP of liquid soap. Shake it up. It's actually better than the infant Fleet enema because it is chemical free.


----------



## Morgan Ross (Apr 9, 2020)

She did! She's doing well thank you.


----------

